# TWSS -Returned to Work still only being paid 410.00



## mccoypat94 (17 Jul 2020)

I recently returned to work full-time,  however my employer is only paying me the 410.00 claimed from the TWSS.

I assumed I would have to be 'topped' up to my pre-covid pay,  Im unsure if my employer is entitled to do this, or is taking advantage of both me and a system?

Any advise would be really appreciated?


----------



## lughildanach (17 Jul 2020)

Regardless of whether the employer pays you from his own pocket or uses the wage subsidy scheme, you must be paid for the hours you have worked.  Anything short of this is contrary to the Payment of Wages Act.

Your pay should only be reduced if you do not have the hours that you previously worked, or have been laid off.


----------

